# Book'em!



## MedicPrincess (Aug 21, 2006)

_*Boy, 7, has bruised thumb after being bitten by SeaWorld dolphin *_

ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- A 7-year-old boy... suffered a bruised thumb.... 

Hunter Hovan, of Port Orange, was accompanied by a park employee when he was allowed to touch the animal at the Dolphin Cove attraction while celebrating his birthday Sunday.....

The 3-year-old dolphin bit the boy because it was excited, Bides said.

Charges are not expected to be filed.


(from www.nwfdailynews.com)


----------



## c-spine (Aug 21, 2006)

I try to not bite random people when I get excited. -shrug-

lol


----------

